
Inside Digg's Race to Build the New Google Reader - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/06/inside_digg_reader/all/
======
cpeterso
I wish them luck, but they really should have a public beta version by now. Do
they expect to flip the switch on Digg Reader the day Google Reader goes dark
and have everything work? In contrast, Feedly has been iterating quickly and
publicly, which inspires user confidence. Feedly's UX and performance has
improved (and they finally have a real web version that doesn't require a
browser extension).

